# Spot removal tool is invisible



## shemimages (Mar 18, 2010)

Ive been using LR now for about 14 months for all my cataloging and 8'% of editing.

Recently, when using the Spot removal tool (n key), the cursor turns into the round icon and I can enlarge it with the [ and ] keys. yet when I click to use it nothing shows. 
The actual effect of sampling and spot removal takes place. But I cant see where the sample is being made from nor how many edits I have done with the N tool. Simply, the whole tool dissapears, although I can still activate it with my mouse.

Of course very frustrating as many times I want to tweak the sample area and or increase/decrease the size of the tool.

I hope some one can help?
Thanks


Shem

Using an iMac 24 inch screen with LR 2.6.


----------



## shemimages (Mar 18, 2010)

OM gosh, just found it on another forum. H key for unhide!


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Mar 18, 2010)

This works for the other local adjustment tools also.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 18, 2010)

That was quick. Well welcome aboard!


----------



## Jerry Fenner (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi Shem

This caught me out too ... must've spent hours trying to work out what had happened, but the answer was so simple!

Jx


----------



## sdkikikins (May 16, 2010)

I have a follow-up question for this that I'm hoping someone can help me with! I am using LR3 Beta 2, and all of a sudden, my spot removal cursor is gone. Now, I don't mean the actual circle that is placed, and resized, etc. (I know that can be hidden or revealed using the "h" key). I mean, when I try to move my cursor to a spot anywhere on the photo, my cursor disappears. It is only visible on the slide panels, not the image itself. I've rebooted, restarted, and pulled my hair out too. Hope someone can help!! Thanks!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 16, 2010)

Hi sdkikikins, welcome to the forum! Is it just the spot removal cursor that's disappearing? Do the others work ok? Has it ever worked?


----------



## Brad Snyder (May 17, 2010)

sdkikikins, welcome. I think I've seen similar bug reports elsewhere. You might try defaulting your prefs file, and see if that helps. That seems to solve the problem some, but not all, of the time.

Instructions for that are in step 4, here: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/index.php?topic=1645.'


----------



## cardinal (Dec 10, 2011)

Like sdkikkins, i am having the issue that when activating the spot removal tool, the cursor disappears when I move it over the photo. It is visible in the panels. I reset all defaults, I've quit and restarted LR3 and quit and restarted the computer. so far none of these actions have worked.  The spot removal tool has been working previously. The cursor remains visible when the other options are activated - cropping, red eye, grad filter, and brush.  Any solutions? Thanks


----------



## cardinal (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm having the same issue, have you found the solution?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 10, 2011)

Cardinal,

Welcome to the forum. Have you tried removing your Preferences file? Sometimes that works to clear up mysterious problems.

Instructions for finding it are here .

Hal


----------



## cardinal (Dec 11, 2011)

*spot removal cursor disappears over photo*

I have the answer from, http://gothrashers.wordpress.com/tag/photoshop/.  The size of the tool was at zero, I made it larger and voila - success.  I use a macbook pro, so a swipe on the trackpad with 2 fingers made an adjustment on the size of the circle. I love the touchpad, but it is easily activated when not intended.


----------

